# Need advice for underseat locking storage-GMC P/U



## pipebender (Nov 6, 2009)

check cabelas.com or jcwhitney.com


----------



## kendickson (May 25, 2009)

Thanks Pipebender. I've actually seen these before. I have a friend who has a metal locking box that fits under the back seat of his truck. It bolts to the floor, slides open & is locking. It fits 2 of his long-guns plus ammo. That's what I'm looking for. The ones I've see @ Cabelas & JC Whitney are plastic & require the back bench seat to be raised for access.


----------



## Thurman (Feb 9, 2009)

I think the J.C. Whitney, and Cabela's units are the Putco brand units, plastic and open topped. I would also like to find an enclosed metal unit which locks to go in my '07 Sierra Crew-Cab. Maybe someone will chime in here with info. David


----------

